# Erotica(letters and stories of others sexual experiences)



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just curious if any other married women enjoy writing or reading erotica, why or why not and is your husband aware? Coming from a conservative background this has been an eye opening journey for me over the last few years that went from being a first time reader to writing my own, not from my own experiences but from desires within as a result of reading others. Guess I’m just curious as to others thoughts. It can easily become overly indulgent. Thoughts?


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Since you enjoy witting erotic stories, have you considered submitting them online? There are several forums that focus on erotica, and a few of them pay for submissions. They're easy to find using your search engine. 

I'm a published author of erotica. It's fun to read, and write about. 😀


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Not something I would want to do. I am careful not to do anything or read anything that may make me discontent or into comparing my sex life/marriage to others. Erotica like porn can so easily do this.
I only want 'erotica' to be in my marriage between my husband and I. 
Oh and if you are married I definitely think your husband should know. Not much different from a man hiding his porn use.
If you are fearing it has become over indulgent then it probably has.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I like to read romantic novels with a splash of sex scenes. Those kind of books relax me. It's like watching a chick flick. I've read a few different types erotica; some of them have had good story lines and others seemed very fake. 

A few years ago, my husband and I were traveling by train, we were seated next to each other. I was reading a romantic series of books with very explicit sex scenes in them. My husband pointed at the words and looked at me like "wth"? And I just said, "it's a good story, I promise!" Lol!! He knows I like to read romance books. 

I don't compare what I read with my marriage. I like watching romantic movies as well. I'm aware of what's fiction and what's not.

There are blogs about real couples sharing their sexual journeys as well. 

There's a good Christian site/ blog sharing sexual stories. 

People buy and read erotica a lot, think about the 50 shades of Grey series. 

If you enjoy writing them, go for it! Why not? There are a ton of erotica books available on Kindle. You could sell them and make some extra money.

I think it's great that you are able to express in words what a lot of women can't, most of the time because it's still considered a "taboo" that women have desires and imagination and want to write about it. 

Writing or reading erotica becoming over indulging? Well, you'll find some over indulging posters and readers here on TAM, lol! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

pastasauce79 said:


> I like to read romantic novels with a splash of sex scenes. Those kind of books relax me. It's like watching a chick flick. I've read a few different types erotica; some of them have had good story lines and others seemed very fake.
> 
> A few years ago, my husband and I were traveling by train, we were seated next to each other. I was reading a romantic series of books with very explicit sex scenes in them. My husband pointed at the words and looked at me like "wth"? And I just said, "it's a good story, I promise!" Lol!! He knows I like to read romance books.
> 
> ...


Many men say that this is the female version of porn, and in many ways it is. Yes we all know the difference between fantasy and reality but to claim that what we look at, watch and read doesn't affect us and therefore our marriage is nonsense. That's why we all need to be careful what we see, read and even write. 

Calling something 'christian' means nothing(with reference to the Christian site you mentioned). There are 'christians' who apparently think that adultery(swinging) is ok, despite the Bibles clear teaching on faithfulness in marriage.

Most romance/erotica novels such as 50 shades are really bad quality novels. They only sell because of the sex element not because they are good quality books with any decent story line.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife has written a book trilogy that has strong erotic content, but focuses on trends in modern relationships. I think it's some of her best work, even though it was her first major writing project. Since then she's moved on to detective fiction about contemporary ethical issues (she has more planned) and is well into writing a series of sci-fi novels (no erotic content). Once she's done with the sci-fi (and hopefully published) she'll take what she's learned about writing to edit the erotica novels, and then try to market them.

As for her, she doesn't read erotica or romance, but she can sure write compelling material!


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Many men say that this is the female version of porn, and in many ways it is. Yes we all know the difference between fantasy and reality but to claim that what we look at, watch and read doesn't affect us and therefore our marriage is nonsense. That's why we all need to be careful what we see, read and even write.
> 
> Calling something 'christian' means nothing(with reference to the Christian site you mentioned). There are 'christians' who apparently think that adultery(swinging) is ok, despite the Bibles clear teaching on faithfulness in marriage.
> 
> Most romance/erotica novels such as 50 shades are really bad quality novels. They only sell because of the sex element not because they are good quality books with any decent story line.


Have you read any erotica?

From my personal experience, it has had a positive effect on my marriage. For example, in one of the stories I read, there was a female character who in one scene wore a very elaborated and sexy outfit made out of feathers and lace. From that image I bought a set of lace lingerie. My husband was a very happy husband. Another story talked about different sex toys I had no clue about. I googled them and I felt a little more literate in the sex toy world. Lol! I've learned about new sex positions. If anything, erotica can be a learning tool to some. But, if it's going to affect you and your marriage in a negative way by all means, stay away from it.

The Christian site I talked about doesn't include cheating or swinging. On the contrary, husbands and wives write about their faithful sexual experiences. They are about sex, passion, love, and desire. If anything I find them uplifting, inspiring and a good role model to follow, and I'm not even a Christian.

I haven't read 50 shades, but I've heard it has a good story line, that's why there's a movie about that has made a lot of money. A lot of my female friends like it. 

I have watched porn and read erotica. To me they are different. 

Everything around us can affect us and our relationships. Some are more sensitive than others. I'm not worried about fictional books affecting my marriage. I don't think people reading thrillers become serial killers. We don't need to live in a bubble. We can learn something from different book genres or not. Whatever, I'm not losing sleep thinking about it.

If someone has a talent at writing sexy stories I think that's pretty cool and should not feel ashamed of what they like to write about. Millions of women enjoy reading about sex, why not? It's fun! I wish I could write about it. 

Anyway, that's my personal opinion on the matter.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Soft erotic stories centered in the romance is an adiction that come and go (i abstain from it for awhile then when things in the bedroom are bad i try not to but end up going back to it for the emotional and sexual kick, even though in my religion its a sin and I have to confess). Im on amd off into it since i was between 14 or 15 and if hubby treats me well I really dont feel the need of it.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LOL...if there's *one* thing I've learned in this life, it's to NEVER write anything down.

That just gets you into trouble, dear.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Not something I would want to do. *I am careful not to do anything or read anything that may make me discontent or into comparing my sex life/marriage to others.*


 Slight T/J possibly, but @Diana7 how do you reconcile that statement with reading here on TAM?
Comparing your marriage to others is pretty much the basis of this site.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@alexalives4him35 I don't think there's anything wrong with it as long as it doesn't interfere with your marriage. In other words, reading erotica shouldn't replace or be a placeholder for emotional and physical intimacy with your partner. This sort of thing only becomes a problem if a person chooses erotica OVER their partner.

Porn and erotica can be a big turn on and enhance your sex life, especially when consumed with your partner. And it can sometimes inspire new positions and other new things... it can get the *cough* creative *cough* juices flowing.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

(And let's be honest, if reading a bit of erotica makes you want to jump on your husband more frequently than you would otherwise, he's not going to complain. If he's getting 2x as much sex, I doubt he's going to take issue with the reason why, because he's getting MORE SEX. Men like sex. They don't complain if they get more, unless it's so much more that you're breaking their penis, and even then they still won't complain.)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> (And let's be honest, if reading a bit of erotica makes you want to jump on your husband more frequently than you would otherwise, he's not going to complain. If he's getting 2x as much sex, I doubt he's going to take issue with the reason why, because he's getting MORE SEX. Men like sex. They don't complain if they get more, unless it's so much more that you're breaking their penis, and even then they still won't complain.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


"Ow!"

"What's wrong, hon?"

"Nevermind. Carry on."


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> (And let's be honest, if reading a bit of erotica makes you want to jump on your husband more frequently than you would otherwise, he's not going to complain. If he's getting 2x as much sex, I doubt he's going to take issue with the reason why, because he's getting MORE SEX. Men like sex. They don't complain if they get more, unless it's so much more that you're breaking their penis, and even then they still won't complain.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Ummmm, I would complain.:surprise:

It's not a bone. It can't repair itself.

To be clear I'm only complaining about the breaking my penis part. Not the more sex.:wink2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> I like to read romantic novels with a splash of sex scenes. Those kind of books relax me. It's like watching a chick flick. I've read a few different types erotica; some of them have had good story lines and others seemed very fake.
> 
> A few years ago, my husband and I were traveling by train, we were seated next to each other. I was reading a romantic series of books with very explicit sex scenes in them. My husband pointed at the words and looked at me like "wth"? And I just said, "it's a good story, I promise!" Lol!! He knows I like to read romance books.
> 
> ...


Outlander, anyone?

I admit to reading that series. The original grew into 5 or 6 books I think.

There was actually a story behind the romance part of it and enough interesting action to keep it going.

But by the last book I was wondering just how much fluke type bad stuff could happen to the hero of the story. Guy never got a long term break. 

😉


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Ed3n said:


> Since you enjoy witting erotic stories, have you considered submitting them online? There are several forums that focus on erotica, and a few of them pay for submissions. They're easy to find using your search engine.
> 
> I'm a published author of erotica. It's fun to read, and write about. 😀


"Dear Penthouse,

I'm the janitor at a liberal arts women's college. Let me tell you, being around all these blue-haired wymen's studies chicks means I have blue balls all the time. Blue balls! Get it!

Anyhoo, one day I was mopping up the showers in one of the dorms, when I heard moaning coming from one of the stalls. I peeked inside, and too of the hottest chickas I've ever seen were going down on each other. I'm talking serious ***** action! 

Ooops! One of them saw me peeking! They shrieked, stood up, and got a hard (heh, get it?) look at me. I'm not braging when I say that I'm a real stud! Anyhoo, they pulled me into the shower stall (it's one of those hoity-toity schools, so the stalls are big enough for three) and striped me down. When they got a look at my bone, it was all over for them (and all over me!!!!). Anyhoo, I proked both of them strate! I've been getting tale ever since.

THE END!

Signed,

Marty Stu."

Think I could get published?


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

AandM said:


> "Dear Penthouse,
> 
> I'm the janitor at a liberal arts women's college. Let me tell you, being around all these blue-haired wymen's studies chicks means I have blue balls all the time. Blue balls! Get it!
> 
> ...


You would need substantially more detail, depending on where you want to get published. You would also need at least 3-5 more paragraphs minimum, usually longer. it all depends on the audience you are writing for. Good luck.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Ed3n said:


> You would need substantially more detail, depending on where you want to get published. You would also need at least 3-5 more paragraphs minimum, usually longer. it all depends on the audience you are writing for. Good luck.


Is that sarcasm, or is your "ear" just that wooden? 

Alternately, is this ride just too high for you?

Or am I just *too old*?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

AandM said:


> "Dear Penthouse,
> 
> I'm the janitor at a liberal arts women's college. Let me tell you, being around all these blue-haired wymen's studies chicks means I have blue balls all the time. Blue balls! Get it!
> 
> ...



No.

Your letter has to start:

"Dear Penthouse letters:

I always thought your letters were fake until one day during my job as a janitor at a women's liberal arts college....."


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Wolfman1968 said:


> No.
> 
> Your letter has to start:
> 
> ...


Duly noted, sir.


----------

